# What bloodline/breed might she be...



## PIGGYTHEPITBULL (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello pit owners. I had bought this beautiful pit off of a friend of mine, when she was about 6 weeks young. Now she is about 7 1/2 months young going strong, just getting through her last days of her first heat. I love her with all heart and so do my kids. But a few people that have seen my girl, have said that she might not be a full breed pit, that she might be mixed with another breed, because of her longish snout. So one question, what bloodline/breed might she be or and resemble.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

you can never tell anything about bloodlines/ breed just by looking at a dog.. without a pedigree from a reliable registry youll never know.. cute pup though


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Did the breeder give you the registration papers when you bought her? If not she is just a dog of unknown Origen. That means your friend breeds mutts.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

As was previously stated, without registration papers/pedigree, you'll never know what she is. However, I must inform you that depending on the registration papers, that might not even prove your dog to be purebred. There are registries out there that will issue papers on a dog as long as it has 4 legs a tail and a snout. Reputable registries like the UKC, AKC, ADBA, ABKC will prove your dog to be a purebred. Even still, you run the risk of having what is called "hung papers" if your breeder is not 100% honest when registering litters. 

No matter how much experience one has with these breeds, or how well they know their dogs, no one can simply look at a dog and tell what bloodlines your dog stems from, or even if it's purebred. Your best guess is a pit bull type dog, without the necessary paperwork. That doesn't mean your dog is any less valuable or worthless. Just means you don't know your dog's heritage/family tree. 

Also, it's important to keep in mind that throughout the years of breeding of these dogs, if not done with a certain goal in mind regarding conformation (how the dog is built), you're prone to have a few pups in the litter that may have longer or shorter snouts, longer or shorter legs, high or low set tails, straight stifles, flat shoulders, roached backs, etc. It all depends on what the breeder's goal in producing out of that litter was. 

The most important thing to remember, though, is that random people on the street or so-called friends of yours who evaluate your dog probably don't know near as much about your dog as you do. At this age, she's probably going through a growth spurt of some sort, and definitely isn't finished filling out and maturing yet. Don't listen to these people who are making comments about your dog, as they are ignorant to the breed, more than likely. Not to say that we here know it all, but we know a lot more than the average joe on the street as we've got years upon years of experience with these dogs. 

Apparently, I missed your intro thread (if you posted one), so welcome to the pack, and I hope you enjoy your stay on our yard. You've got a pretty girl there, and I look forward to interacting more with you in the future.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes the unknown, but rather cute kind.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Unknown, but NOT an American (pit) Bull Terrier.


----------



## PIGGYTHEPITBULL (Oct 5, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks all for the true and honest replys. theladypit yes i posted a intro thread when i joined and also some pics of my girl. goeman your post was something like a was looking for, either if she was a apbt bully etc etc. would she be a pitbull? newb question...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

PIGGYTHEPITBULL said:


> thanks all for the true and honest replys. theladypit yes i posted a intro thread when i joined and also some pics of my girl. goeman your post was something like a was looking for, either if she was a apbt bully etc etc. would she be a pitbull? newb question...


apbt/ am bully/ staffy are different breeds of dogs.. yes they are all 3 a "bully breed" but thats about the only thing the same.. yes many many people breed them together these days but all they are producing are mutts


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Like everyone else said, you will never know for sure if you dont have registration papers BUT she looks like the typical blue bully to me! Not an APBT, but she looks like a bully  and if BSL were to see her, no doubt they would consider her a "pitbull" so watch out for that. If people ask, I would just say you don't know her background so she is just a good looking blue dog!


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Some people don't know the difference between AmBully & pitbull... I talked to my vet to see if they could change my pup's breed from "pitbull" to American Bully, but they didn't even have AmBully in their computer system. I have to register my pup at city hall this week. I'd like to say American Bully, but Im sure they will list him as Pitbull since thats what his rabies record says. His UKC papers say APBT so I'd definitely not want to show them those papers.


----------



## PIGGYTHEPITBULL (Oct 5, 2012)

*Am bully*

cool, the reason i asked if she might be a apbt am bully etc. is because i live in a mobile home park and the only dog that you are not allowed to have are PITBULLS. they are being haters, lol. so im just going to register her with the mobile home park as a AM BULLY  lol.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck with that. The landlord will probably deem him/herself an expert on canines and tell you that your dog is a pitbull no matter what you tell them. Normally those who are "haters" don't recognize or give a care, about the difference in the breeds and group them all together as "pitbulls" when in reality.. there is no such thing as the breed Pitbull. its simply a stereotype/label for a group of breeds.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Registration papers are a must to pin point a dog's pedigree, if you are serious to participate in dog shows, or for personal satisfaction. Anyways all dogs have the same physical and mental features.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Kristen623 said:


> Some people don't know the difference between AmBully & pitbull... I talked to my vet to see if they could change my pup's breed from "pitbull" to American Bully, but they didn't even have AmBully in their computer system. I have to register my pup at city hall this week. I'd like to say American Bully, but Im sure they will list him as Pitbull since thats what his rabies record says. His UKC papers say APBT so I'd definitely not want to show them those papers.


This is just a thought but since you have UKC papers have you thought about sending them in and registering him with ABKC as well? That way you can have your ped stating he is AmBully and maybe you can have his rabies cert changed?


----------



## PIGGYTHEPITBULL (Oct 5, 2012)

I actually dont have any papers on her. I talked to my friend who I got my puppy from to see if maybe the parents had any papers of some sort, but they dont. Oh well i love my pup the way she is lol


----------



## DMX3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Very cute pup

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

patty said:


> Registration papers are a must to pin point a dog's pedigree, if you are serious to participate in dog shows, or for personal satisfaction. Anyways all dogs have the same physical and mental features.


I'm guessing you meant to say all dogs DON'T have the same physical and mental features?? Anyways very cute pup! I used to live in a place where "pitbulls" weren't allowed and our landlord came to the house and I opened the door. Out popped my big old red "pitbull mixish" and he questioned so I told him he was a mastiff mix lol. He pet him and told me he was beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

